# Determining date of manufacture?



## RaginCajun (Sep 29, 2016)

I found a page on the H&K site that gives the year but not month/date. Is there a way to find this information?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

RaginCajun said:


> I found a page on the H&K site that gives the year but not month/date. Is there a way to find this information?


The date codes for HK pretty much just tell you the year of manufacture. You would have to call HK directly - and they may or may not give you that info.

Any reason why the month would matter to you? Just curious...


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

No way to determine month as far as I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaginCajun (Sep 29, 2016)

No, just wondering.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

If you received a shot target, or a spent case, there will be a date on those items. If you purchased your HK used, Shipwreck is right, HK may, or may not respond.

Another possibility would be to go to HKPRO.COM Home, join the forum, ask your question and hope someone there has an answer. In all likelihood someone there will own the same item with a fairly close serial number and may have an answer.


----------

